# ENDED--Vaporesso Care Season! [Giveaway] the classic Vaporesso built in battery kit!



## Vaporesso (22/5/20)

Hi SA fans,

How are you doing? It's really glad that things are getting better in some of the countries now.

But Vaporesso has still been doing our best to show our care to the whole community. Now, Vaporesso care continues---

As you know, Vaporesso has launched a lot of products from entry-level to advanced vapers since created. Guess some of you still love our previous classic products.

Now we will start a "Vaporesso Care Season" to give away the classic ones to our community. And for the first day, it comes the Built-in Battery Kit, Target Mini and Tarot Nano kit

*GIVEAWAY*

*We will select 2 winners for Target Mini and 2 winners to win the Tarot Nano on May 26th
*If the comments can reach 50, we can provide extra 2 winners to win the Tarot Nano
And keep active in this community, the next event will be coming!*


*How to enter*

Comment below which product you prefer

Invite someone to join the giveaway
You must be the legal age in your country to enter
All winners will be randomly selected randomly. And winners will have 48 hours to contact us with your delivery information
Guess what products will be coming next time! *Stay tuned for season 2!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Cornelius (22/5/20)

*Tarot Nano*

@Room Fogger 
@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (22/5/20)

*Tarot Nano
*
@Havoc
@atman

Thank you Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (22/5/20)

Tarot Nano

@Resistance @adriaanh @Silver @Birkie @ARYANTO @Puff the Magic Dragon @Room Fogger @Silo @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/20)

1. Target Mini

2. @MrGSmokeFree @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## adriaanh (22/5/20)

Tarot Nano

@Vape Projects
@Hami
@Grand Guru
@PartyDave
@Akil
@Resistance
@MoJoe
@El Capitan
@Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/5/20)

1. Target Mini
2. @Raindance @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/20)

*Tarot Nano , will be my first choice*
@BeaLea
@Dela Rey Steyn
@Power puffer
@GrantSchnepel
@Mattewis
@Ruwaid
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/5/20)

1. Target Mini
2. @Moerse Rooikat @Hooked @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (22/5/20)

1. Target Mini
2. @Resistance @Hooked @Dietz

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (22/5/20)

Target Mini
@JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (22/5/20)

I would love the Stainless Steel Tarot Nano

@Hooked
@KobusMTL

Thank you Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/5/20)

1.Tarot nano
2. @hot.chillie35 
@volcom27101982 @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (22/5/20)

*Tarot Nano*
@Grand Guru 
@Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RuiG (22/5/20)

Target Mini
@Marcelle Brand 
@treps 
@BUSDRIVER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/5/20)

Tarot Nano

@wackytebacky 
@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (22/5/20)

Target mini 

@Grand Guru 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinykey (22/5/20)

Tarot nano 
@BubiSparks
@Ave40
@Average vapor Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/5/20)

Tarot Nano

@vicTor
@Daniel 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL (22/5/20)

1: Metallic Grey Tarot nano (looks awesome) 

2: @klipdrifter @NOOB @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (22/5/20)

1. Tarot Nano
2. @Room Fogger @SmokeyJoe @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/5/20)

Target mini 
@Resistance 
@Hooked 
@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marcelle Brand (22/5/20)

Target mini. @Daniel @charln @RuiG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/5/20)

1. Tarot Mini
2. @StompieZA 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dhesan23 (23/5/20)

1. Tarot Nano
2. @RuanK

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/5/20)

1. Tarot nano
2. @Juan_G 
@Smoke_A_Llama 
@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (23/5/20)

Target mini 

@Tayden Pillay 
@Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alpharius40k (23/5/20)

*Tarot Nano*
@dunskoy @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Largo (24/5/20)

I like the *Target Mini



@Scyther @Juan_G @Tashy*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cynarius (25/5/20)

Tarrot nano

@NOOB
@Vapessa


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (25/5/20)

Let's reach 50 posts for those extra kits, tag as many members as possible 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (25/5/20)

*Tarot Nano*
@MrGSmokeFree @Raindance @Puff the Magic Dragon @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)

Tarrot Nano

@RenaldoRheeder @GSM500 @JurgensSt @Christos @Daniel @Room Fogger @antonherbst @Sash @Jp1905 @Moerse Rooikat @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## hyphen (25/5/20)

Tarot Nano
@ShamZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (25/5/20)

18 more ladies and gents. 

Target mini

@Vape Projects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/5/20)

Come on guys , lets get this to *50 entries* , there is extra goodies for over 50 entries ... CLOSING DATE IS TOMORROW 26/5
@Dimi
@Laurence A
@La_Navidad
@dunskoy
@SAVaper
@ShamZ
@Max
@takatatak
@Tall but short
@Tanja
@Spyder1984
@Tank88
@Tashy
@THE REAPER
@Tinykey

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporesso (26/5/20)

Thank you so much for all your support, it seems that reaching 50 comments is kind hard to fulfill. But still thank you all and the winners are as below:

For Target Mini Kit

@alex1501 @Chickenstrip 

For Tarot Nano Kit

@THE REAPER @Paul33 

Please PM us within 24 hours so we can arrange the prizes for u soon. Since we will get so many inbox messages during the event time, so please use the chatbox, there will be a link for you to submit the information, thank you.

Stay tuned for the next event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (26/5/20)

That's amazing, thank you so very much!  I'm very excited!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (26/5/20)

HUGE CONGRATS TO THE WINNERS!! HAPPY VAPES!! 

For Target Mini Kit @alex1501 @Chickenstrip

For Tarot Nano Kit @THE REAPER @Paul33

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporesso (26/5/20)

Thank you so much for all your support, it seems that reaching 50 comments is kind hard to fulfill. But still thank you all and the winners are as below:

For Target Mini Kit

@alex1501 @Chickenstrip 

For Tarot Nano Kit

@THE REAPER @Paul33 

Please PM us within 24 hours so we can arrange the prizes for u soon. Since we will get so many inbox messages during the event time, so please use the chatbox, there will be a link for you to submit the information, thank you.

Stay tuned for the next event!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/20)

Congratulations on the win guys @alex1501 @Chickenstrip @THE REAPER @Paul33  enjoy! And thank you for a great giveaway @Vaporesso on our awesome forum once again

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/5/20)

Thank you @Vaporesso and congrats to all the winners.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (26/5/20)

Congratulations and jubilations

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/20)

congrats @alex1501 @Chickenstrip @THE REAPER @Paul33 enjoy. thanks for the giveaway @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/5/20)

For Target Mini Kit

@alex1501 @Chickenstrip

For Tarot Nano Kit

@THE REAPER @Paul33
Congratulations 
And thanks @Vaporesso

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/20)

Thanks so much @Vaporesso 

this is so cool!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> chatbox



what’s a chat box? I’m blonde today

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## adriaanh (26/5/20)

Congrats too all of you....

For Target Mini Kit

@alex1501 @Chickenstrip

For Tarot Nano Kit

@THE REAPER @Paul33

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RuanK (26/5/20)

Congrats to all the winners. 

Thanks @Vaporesso for the amazing comp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

Thank you all truly and specialy thanks to vaporesso for the oppertunity to enter and win thanks so much. Can some one juat help me out how do i pm someone thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

I also wanna know can some one guide me to the chat box please will appreciate it thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

@ARYANTO sorey to ask could you help me to get to the chatbox or pm sorry for the dumb question and thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> @ARYANTO sorry to ask could you help me to get to the chatbox or pm sorry for the dumb question and thanks.


Cool , pop back to the 1 st page , 1st post , look under ''VAPORESSO'' [left of screen]There is a link that says -start a conversation , click on it and 
it will take you to Pm. Start convo with V/presso include name/ cell /address and then wait for the prezzie ,it can take time .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

Vaporesso said:


> Thank you so much for all your support, it seems that reaching 50 comments is kind hard to fulfill. But still thank you all and the winners are as below:
> 
> For Target Mini Kit
> 
> ...


Thank you so much not sure


ARYANTO said:


> Cool , pop back to the 1 st page , 1st post , look under ''VAPORESSO'' [left of screen]There is a link that says -start a conversation , click on it and
> it will take you to Pm. Start convo with V/presso include name/ cell /address and then wait for the prezzie ,it can take time .


I thank you kind sir.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Thank you so much not sure
> 
> I thank you kind sir.


No hassles , I'm here to help if I can .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> No hassles , I'm here to help if I can .


Well i did it so hopefully i did it right thanks first time winning here and it feels great thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Well i did it so hopefully i did it right thanks first time winning here and it feels great thanks


[Not bragging] 
Won a couple of goodies here , vape juice , pod systems -about 4 , a giftbox from Vaporesso , a whole selection of custom made juice from ADV . Congrats again , and remember here is a lot of people ready to help ,if I can't , someone else will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/5/20)

ARYANTO said:


> [Not bragging]
> Won a couple of goodies here , vape juice , pod systems -about 4 , a giftbox from Vaporesso , a whole selection of custom made juice from ADV . Congrats again , and remember here is a lot of people ready to help ,if I can't , someone else will.


Thanks, yes nice to win something for a change. And something nice like this is a great feeling dont have a lot of mods yet but now i have 2 and my plan is to get a spare mod, for incase something happens to mine so this one came at a perfect time. No jokes a perfect time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (27/5/20)

Congratulations guys on the win

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (15/6/20)

Anyone know how long these prizes take to get through SAPO? Or are they DHL goodies?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (15/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Anyone know how long these prizes take to get through SAPO? Or are they DHL goodies?


They normally DHL

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (15/6/20)

What an awesome competition! Congratulations to the winners, enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/7/20)

@alex1501 @THE REAPER @Paul33

Have you chaps recieved these yet? 

They arrived in the country a month ago but no slipitjie from SAPO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> @alex1501 @THE REAPER @Paul33
> 
> Have you chaps recieved these yet?
> 
> They arrived in the country a month ago but no slipitjie from SAPO.


Nothing yet , asked @vicTor about our prize yesterday ... still no word.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> @alex1501 @THE REAPER @Paul33
> 
> Have you chaps recieved these yet?
> 
> They arrived in the country a month ago but no slipitjie from SAPO.


Nothing yet and no word. 

My wife is waiting patiently for my prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (30/7/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> @alex1501 @THE REAPER @Paul33
> 
> Have you chaps recieved these yet?
> 
> They arrived in the country a month ago but no slipitjie from SAPO.



No, nothing yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/7/20)

Not


Chickenstrip said:


> @alex1501 @THE REAPER @Paul33
> 
> Have you chaps recieved these yet?
> 
> They arrived in the country a month ago but no slipitjie from SAPO.


Nothing yet but i spoke to jesica she said according to what she hears or what she is seing on her side its at the local post office but i went to the post office and nothing yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (30/7/20)

Good ol' Sapo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/10/20)

So have anyone of you get your gift yet
@Chickenstrip 
@alex1501 
@Paul33 
I got nothing yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> So have anyone of you get your gift yet
> @Chickenstrip
> @alex1501
> @Paul33
> I got nothing yet.


add @ARYANTO to the list too , still waiting for my Click or something - so long ago I forgot the name

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> So have anyone of you get your gift yet
> @Chickenstrip
> @alex1501
> @Paul33
> I got nothing yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/10/20)

Tarot nano
@DarthBranMuffin 
@Cloud Beast King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (4/10/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> Tarot nano
> @DarthBranMuffin
> @Cloud Beast King


Sorry @Angelskeeper dident mean to bring this thread up again just wanted to make contact with the winners this competition is over.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> So have anyone of you get your gift yet
> @Chickenstrip
> @alex1501
> @Paul33
> I got nothing yet.


Nothing my side either.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/10/20)

Whew! You guys have been waiting for a long time. Perhaps @Silver or someone in Admin could follow up on this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/10/20)

Hi @Vaporesso , please can you guys follow up on this and check what is going on with the winners who haven’t yet received their prizes?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (5/10/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaporesso , please can you guys follow up on this and check what is going on with the winners who haven’t yet received their prizes?



The delay is thanks to the trusted SAPO. I just collected my box from the Post Office.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

JurgensSt said:


> The delay is thanks to the trusted SAPO. I just collected my box from the Post Office.


Think they are on a go slow. Or they just suck B*lls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (5/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Think they are on a go slow. Or they just suck B*lls.



SAPO has been on a go slow since 1996

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## alex1501 (13/10/20)

Finally 


Thank you @Vaporesso 
and our customs, I guess, for not keeping it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

OK it's official - I am giving up on this competition win delivery -

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> OK it's official - I am giving up on this competition win delivery -



sorry man, @Vaporesso should send you another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> OK it's official - I am giving up on this competition win delivery -


Anything yet on your side @ARYANTO?

I just tracked mine and it's still overseas somewhere according to the tracking number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Anything yet on your side @ARYANTO?
> 
> I just tracked mine and it's still overseas somewhere according to the tracking number.


Im also still waiting nothing yet tracking stopped months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Im also still waiting nothing yet tracking stopped months ago.


Now that you say that my tracking is pretty much the same. 

Time to give up on this me thinks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (2/11/20)

alex1501 said:


> Finally
> View attachment 210661
> 
> Thank you @Vaporesso
> and our customs, I guess, for not keeping it.


Good looking kit!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> Anything yet on your side @ARYANTO?
> 
> I just tracked mine and it's still overseas somewhere according to the tracking number.


Naaah - @Vaporesso can keep the thing , by the time it arrives it will be an antique.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GerrieP (3/11/20)

I have 2 @Vaporesso devices stuck at SAPO. 1 x Replacement for my discolored Gen since June and 1 x comp win Revenger since Aug.
Gave up on them after so many emails and calls to customs with no reply or responds.
Lets hope Black Friday will be kind to me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

